# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Full moon in ski country

## MIke R



----------


## BBT

Nice

----------


## george

Tripyramid north slide?

----------


## andynap

We had a full moon too- must be a coincidence.

----------


## MIke R

it was just gorgeous tonight over the  big lake

----------


## MIke R

> Tripyramid north slide?



yep

----------


## george

Where is the white stuff??  :Frown:

----------


## MIke R

its on the ski hill.... and we got it better than most...but we are still way way way behind

----------


## george

I should be able to make it up there this saturday finally. Looks like 50% chance of snow showers friday night. Keeping my fingers crossed...

----------


## MIke R

I'm skiing today  with my school program( in an hour )...I'll post  about conditions later on tonight....

but make no mistake about it...it is...uhmm..shall we say.....firm???....LOL

----------


## george

Thanks! 
I'll bring my skates too :)

----------


## MIke R

here you go george...nice day..the sun softened up the snow quite a bit....still not great but better than it has been...

----------


## george

Thanks Mike, I think I'll give it a try this weekend...
It doesn't look bad, but not as good as last february :)

----------


## MIke R

george..if you re coming up this weekend..watch the video..lots of good specials including a ten dollar lift ticket deal

----------


## george

Thanks Mike! I'll hit the road early tomorrow am. Looks like fresh snow coming your way. just in time...

----------


## MIke R

ok george...I have basketball practice in the morning, but will be in the book store from  around 11 to around 3 tomorrow....stop in and say hi if you get the chance

----------


## george

will do, thanks!!

----------


## george

Had a great day skiing in MikeR's neck of the woods...
Finished it off with a shot of home made vanilla rhum in the local book store :)  Only in New Hampshire...

----------


## MIke R

nice to meet you george....

glad you had a good day in our resort

and yes  I always have rhum on hand in the book store.....you just never know when you'll need it.....  :Wink:

----------


## BBT

Full day of skiing here in Aspen. 2 inches fell throughout the day and 8 to 10 more overnight tonight.  Coming down hard now. Sitting by the fire watching it snow with a nice Woodford Reserve.

----------


## MIke R

lucky you....I too am sitting by a roaring fire, sipping a cognac, but the snow that is spitting tonight will be lucky  to be a half inch

----------


## BBT

Will send you what's left of this storm after we extract 10 inches. LOL

----------


## MIke R

please do....we have two weeks of school vacation madness starting this coming Friday...we need deep cover

----------


## george

> nice to meet you george....
> 
> glad you had a good day in our resort
> 
> and yes  I always have rhum on hand in the book store.....you just never know when you'll need it.....



nice to meet you too Mike!

ps: i can do the snake cube blindfolded now, thanks! :)

----------


## BBT

We got 7 out of it and sent it your way Mike. Snowing now should pick up 1-3 during the day. And a little bit here and there. A few more storms on the way.

----------


## MIke R

yeah we re supposed to get a little tonight and then a more significant amount Thursday night into Friday....Saturday is the beginning  of two weeks of school vacations so the timing is perfect

----------


## BBT

Sounds good we have 3 bluebirds in a row and some small amounts tonight with a big stormed called for on Monday. Hoping for 10 will be happy with anything. Snow is perfect now.

----------


## MIke R

got about 2 inches last night...big whoop...better than nothing I suppose...

----------


## BBT

No doubt 2 is better than nothing  TNWSS. We are supposed to get a big storm moving in tomorrow around noon and lasting for a day. Hoping for more than 10". Funny this year that seems like a huge dump and I can remember years that was like normal.  Had 4 bluebird days in a row and the natural snow hold up soo much better.

----------


## BBT

Mike at least you don't have to deal with this on an already crowded ski weekend. Hope she stays at Buttermilk. 

Published on Aspen Daily News Online (http://www.aspendailynews.com)
Michelle Obama in Aspen for ski vacation
Writer:
Carolyn Sackariason
Byline:
Aspen Daily News Columnist
First Lady Michelle Obama arrived in Aspen on Friday afternoon and is here with her daughters for a ski vacation.

Few details about her trip were available. Sources said she is staying at the home of Jim and Paula Crown, owners of the Aspen Skiing Co. She is reportedly skiing at Buttermilk today, where the Crowns, of Chicago, own a home on the Tiehack side.

Several people have known about the low-key vacation, with the Secret Service in town for the past few days scoping out places for the family to relax and enjoy what the resort has to offer.

Pitkin County Sheriff Joe DiSalvo confirmed that he has met with the Secret Service and has loaned seven deputies to help protect the first lady and her family. 

This is not state visit. ... I think she has the right and privilege to be able to escape from public life, he said. Its a privilege to have the first lady here.

Pitkin County Democratic Party Chair Blanca OLeary said she heard that Obama was visiting but hadnt gotten confirmation from the White House. OLeary added that shes pleased that the first lady has chosen Aspen to spend some down time with her daughters, Sasha and Malia.

Last Presidents Day weekend Obama and the girls spent the holiday at Vail and Beaver Creek.

OLeary noted that there are more Democratic supporters locally than our neighbors to the east.

Im very happy shes here and not at Vail because we have better ski mountains and there was a higher turnout for the president here, OLeary said. I hope she comes back.

Obama was in Aspen last July when she spoke at the Crowns residence in front of about 150 supporters, most of whom paid between $1,000 and $10,000 to attend. The event was a joint fundraiser for the Democratic National Committee and President Obamas 2012 presidential campaign.

In her 28-minute talk, Obama thanked the Crowns  whom she described as personal friends  for hosting the event. She touted her husbands accomplishments, highlighting that he took over an economy on the brink of collapse and nurtured it into one starting to grow again.

During conversation with Obama, OLeary said the first lady was impressed with Aspen.

No public events are scheduled for the first ladys visit.

----------

